# NASA video, Earth from Space, "Walking on Air"



## lynnie (Apr 24, 2012)

NASA - Multimedia - Video Gallery

This is pretty. Daytime, nighttime, the northern lights. It makes me want to pray for revival across the whole world.


----------



## surnamelevi (May 9, 2012)

Incredible video!


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (May 9, 2012)

WOW, that was more than I expected...
Must recommend View attachment 2855
the Video is rather declaritive of the Glory of our Awesome God.


----------



## Brother John (May 9, 2012)

Gods creation is amazing! Praise Him!


----------



## NB3K (May 10, 2012)

In 2010 I went to Myrtel Beach, SC for a 13 day vacation. When I went to the beach, I was amazed at all the sand on the beach. I thought about the promise made to Abraham in Genesis. Now I am awe-struck at the solar system and all the stars. While I believe in what some call "hyper-calvinism", I just can never get my mind over the vast souls that our Awesome God will safe and keep for Himself forever. The amount of Grace that will be poured upon all the nations of the world is simply far greater then my mind can calculate.


----------



## crimsonleaf (May 10, 2012)

I think the word "Awesome" should be reserved for things such as this. Better than an "awesome" cup of coffee.


----------



## The Calvinist Cop (Jun 4, 2012)

Breath taking imagines! This is more proof of our Creator...no "random chance" here.


----------

